# iPod Nano 4th Génération bloqué



## Mysterium (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour bonjour !

Je viens sur ce forum car il me semble être le dernier recours. Mon iPod Nano de 4ème génération est bloqué sur cette (certes magnifique) pomme blanche sur fond noir.

Il y a tout plein de topic sur le sujet un peu partout sur internet mais aucun ne m'a aidé, j'ai tout tenté, reinitialisation avec Menu+Power, Mode disque et Restauration via iTunes, Restauration via une ancienne version du firmware que j'ai trouvé sur la toile (1.0.2 alors que la plus récente est 1.0.4) Bref rien a faire, tout revient toujours a cette pomme blanche.
J'ai même fait ce qu'il ne faut en général pas faire avec les iPod, c'est à dire passer par l'Utilitaire de disque pour le vérifier (aucun problème) le réparer (aucun problème) et même effacer la partition (ce qu'il ne faut pas faire mais j'ai quand même réussi a revenir a comme c'était avant).  
iTunes le reconnait en mode disque, et aussi après restauration il fait comme si ça marchait tr!s bien en me proposant de synchroniser ma musique en mode disque (Le mode disque je rappel c'est en passant par Power+Menu pendant 6s puis Power+lecture/pause)

Que faire ? :mouais:


----------



## Lauange (26 Décembre 2013)

Salut, tu installe tinyumbrella sur ton ordi et une fois que ton iPod est branch&#279; puis reconnu par tiny, tu clic sur le bouton exit recovery.


----------



## Mysterium (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour ! Merci pour votre réponse

La manipulation a l'air tout a fait simple, cependant j'ai téléchargé Tinyumbrella sur mon Mac il affiche une petite fenêtre noir avec quelques chargements dedans puis se ferme, pareil sur Windows (j'ai essayé sur Windows 8.1 via Parallels Desktop même chose).

Donc pour l'instant je cherche comment faire fonctionner cette application 



EDIT: Ha non tout marche très bien j'avais simplement télécharger la version 6 au lieu de la derniere version (7) Je test tout ça

*EDIT 2: Tinyumbrella fonctionne mais il ne reconnaît pas mon ipod(sur mac et windows) ni en mode disque, ni sur la pomme alors que pourtant l'utilitaire de disque et iTunes le reconnaisse, il s'affiche aussi en disque dur dans la barre latéral*


----------

